

Akamais State of the Internet report Q2/2014 is out [pdf] - sauere
http://a.pomf.se/qcrsil.pdf

======
techdog
So much attention was paid to the physical formatting of the report -- yet so
little information conveyed. And conveyed poorly. Not a single infographic or
graph, even. Just tables.

